# EasyCAM & Vu-Rite Camera Systems.....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Any thoughts on these ?

http://www.vu-rite.com/products.html

http://www.easycamllc.com/Sewer-Inspection-Camera/models.html


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Hey Rod, your welcome to chime in


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Hey Rod, your welcome to chime in


You already know Vu-Rite is good :thumbsup: great service. Easycam 2 same idea as Vu-Rite. New with distance counter 2 year warrantee but I don't know how well the Easycan 2 is built???
If they bulit it to the same standards as the Vu-Rite it shoud be OK.
Still would like to see one first.
Also talk to SongDog he has a Vu-Rite system too


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Shaaawing!


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

Hi guys
What are you using as a monitor and recording device with these cameras?


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

:whistling2:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

lutek34 said:


> :whistling2:


Ever wonder why you don't get many replies?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ :whistling2:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

lutek34 said:


> :whistling2:


 .ortni na tsop ot deen uoY


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder what camera manufacturer Lou Tech reps for.


----------

